# Private Property: No Hunting or Fishing



## FishingAddict

Where can i read what Ohio's law is on owning the land under the water on the rivers. I came across a few of these signs but i would walk on the other side of the river or stand in the center away from the river edge and the private property. One situation there was a small island in the center and then the no trespassing sign around 30 yards or so to the right, so does that land owner own that island in the center of the river? I just like to stay on the right side of the law and not get in any kind of trouble to ruin my fishing trip.


----------



## steelheader007

give me a call my friend. I'm a land surveyor and can answer the law of land ownership better than most lawyers 513-646-6522


----------



## FishingAddict

I think i just found the answer. Ohio has some communist river laws compared to Michigan and Minnesota. Big money controls government. Money talks and your rights walk. Right out the door. Found this good article. http://www.flyfishohio.com/who_owns_the_river.htm


----------



## Lundfish

Yep it's a joke. That's why I like Michigan so much. You can fish any stream and there's a ton of them. There law basically states that if you're in a stream and there is say a log jam, you can walk on private property around the log jam and get back into the stream. DNR or a landowner is not going to kick you out of a stream because you're wading it. I believe that Wisconson is the same way. Ohio is what it is though.


----------



## FishingAddict

Nice, I cant wait to go on my first fly fishing trip to michigan. Planning a trip to the rifel and ausable river area in june.


----------



## steelheader007

Glad you found Joes article!


----------



## fredg53

I am not saying the law is perfect or even correct imo BUT what if you owned a nice lot on a local trib you paid for it and you enjoy the scenery greatly you maintain the land and the river side after all it is your back yard. You wake up early one morning grab a cup of joe and look outside or maybe even take a walk to the river to enjoy the scenery but wait there are 5 guys standing on YOUR RIVER BANK fishing cussing dropping cig butts leavin cans old line plastic bags pisssing and shitting all over the place. How wuold you feel. THIS IS THE PROBLEM!!! I know I am beating a dead horse here but that is why so many landowners post their land. IT IS A HUGE PROBLEM just my .02. The bad apples have ruined it for those of us with respect


----------



## BUCK6060

Go to the Betsie or Pine rivers in NW MI for trout in May and June. If you are after eyes then go to the lower Ausable either right in Oscoda or just below the first dam.

The best time to fish for huge browns (they call them Footballs) is the week after ice out with a full moon if possible.

This is no BULL. My favorite trip includes Smelt dipping and dusk and dawn fishing for browns and steelhead with an occasional laker. They are all after the smelt!


----------



## Snakecharmer

FishingAddict said:


> I think i just found the answer. Ohio has some communist river laws compared to Michigan and Minnesota. Big money controls government. Money talks and your rights walk. Right out the door. Found this good article. http://www.flyfishohio.com/who_owns_the_river.htm


Quite the contrary it's capitalist! If the rivers belonged to the state, thats Communism.


----------



## riverhack

BUCK6060 said:


> Go to the Betsie or Pine rivers in NW MI for trout in May and June. If you are after eyes then go to the lower Ausable either right in Oscoda or just below the first dam.
> 
> The best time to fish for huge browns (they call them Footballs) is the week after ice out with a full moon if possible.
> 
> This is no BULL. My favorite trip includes Smelt dipping and dusk and dawn fishing for browns and steelhead with an occasional laker. They are all after the smelt!


ya should be up here right now, the steelhead are in and its better than salmon season ...:B


----------



## Lundfish

I'm sure glad that I got into steelhead fishing this year. I have a PUBLIC and actually many PUBLIC rivers to fish all winter long while on my snowmobile trips. 

Ohio's laws are crap IMO. There are state 'kickbacks' in WI and possibly MI. Why isn't it like that in OH? Sure there's always the 'riff raff' that could always show up on someone's property (riverbed) but would that really be a problem? Does that happen in the metro parks? Look at all of the streams that we're missing out on because of these crap laws.


----------



## fredg53

Lund yes it does happen that much sorry to say it does 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oarfish

Lundfish said:


> Yep it's a joke. That's why I like Michigan so much. You can fish any stream and there's a ton of them. There law basically states that if you're in a stream and there is say a log jam, you can walk on private property around the log jam and get back into the stream. DNR or a landowner is not going to kick you out of a stream because you're wading it. I believe that Wisconson is the same way. Ohio is what it is though.


If you had a river property would you want a bunch of people trample on it, clean up their rubbish etc. ?


----------



## Lundfish

I believe that there are permits to put fences and what not up to keep people out if you choose to do so. Would I want trash on my steam if I had one? Of course not. There are ways of getting people out that cause trouble like what you're referring to. Police, sheriff, etc.


----------



## fredg53

Lundfish said:


> I believe that there are permits to put fences and what not up to keep people out if you choose to do so. Would I want trash on my steam if I had one? Of course not. There are ways of getting people out that cause trouble like what you're referring to. Police, sheriff, etc.


Look I have no beef with any persons opinion but ok call the police tell them to come get the guys out of the river see what they say myself I like to take a walk with a shotgun of choice in hand and ask them what they are doing but hey I am a hillbilly from WVA thats just how I was taught I dont need any lawman to help me IMO


----------



## Mepps3

riverhack said:


> ya should be up here right now, the steelhead are in and its better than salmon season ...:B


We got to many here to catch to make the drive.


Saw the article as well....best since 1999 
http://www.freep.com/article/201112...steelhead-fishing-ve-been-missing?odyssey=mod


----------



## steelheadBob

99% of the people who have these nice homes along the chag are working monday-friday, then on there kids football games on sat and church on sun,,,, what r they supposed to do, sit in a deerstand all day waiting to call the police????
Do you have any ideal how many owner permits ive lost over the past two season on the chag because guys, even though it was posted on there land along the river no tres, they still sat on peoples banks, leaving trash, beer cans, plastic bottles building fires, crapping behind there barn,,,ect ect ect.... Almost all of them, they say I know it wasnt you rob, but if people see you there, there just going to keep coming back and leaving trash behind..... These are 3-900,000 homes along the chag. Why should people have to worry about having to police there land every morning sept-may... I sure wouldnt.
YES THE HIGH BANK LAW WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE, but in the same time, I dont blame these people for posting. I walk miles from the nearest parking lot to get to some holes i fish.... from what ive seen on banks, even if i didnt fish and lived on the chag, U bet your pants I would have my property posted. Its sickning that people have to be that way, but all it takes is one person to be stupid to get alot of river locked up!


----------



## fredg53

steelheadBob said:


> 99% of the people who have these nice homes along the chag are working monday-friday, then on there kids football games on sat and church on sun,,,, what r they supposed to do, sit in a deerstand all day waiting to call the police????
> Do you have any ideal how many owner permits ive lost over the past two season on the chag because guys, even though it was posted on there land along the river no tres, they still sat on peoples banks, leaving trash, beer cans, plastic bottles building fires, crapping behind there barn,,,ect ect ect.... Almost all of them, they say I know it wasnt you rob, but if people see you there, there just going to keep coming back and leaving trash behind..... These are 3-900,000 homes along the chag. Why should people have to worry about having to police there land every morning sept-may... I sure wouldnt.
> YES THE HIGH BANK LAW WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE, but in the same time, I dont blame these people for posting. I walk miles from the nearest parking lot to get to some holes i fish.... from what ive seen on banks, even if i didnt fish and lived on the chag, U bet your pants I would have my property posted. Its sickning that people have to be that way, but all it takes is one person to be stupid to get alot of river locked up!


Not sure what ur saying I would welcome ANY ANY REAL SPORTSMAN TO FISH WITH OR WITHOUT ME IF THEY ASKED AND NOT JUST SHOW UP IN MY BACKYARD C'MON HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF IT WAS YOUR LAND LMK

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadBob

did i miss something?


----------



## steelheader007

steelheadBob said:


> 99% of the people who have these nice homes along the chag are working monday-friday, then on there kids football games on sat and church on sun,,,, what r they supposed to do, sit in a deerstand all day waiting to call the police????
> Do you have any ideal how many owner permits ive lost over the past two season on the chag because guys, even though it was posted on there land along the river no tres, they still sat on peoples banks, leaving trash, beer cans, plastic bottles building fires, crapping behind there barn,,,ect ect ect.... Almost all of them, they say I know it wasnt you rob, but if people see you there, there just going to keep coming back and leaving trash behind..... These are 3-900,000 homes along the chag. Why should people have to worry about having to police there land every morning sept-may... I sure wouldnt.
> YES THE HIGH BANK LAW WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE, but in the same time, I dont blame these people for posting. I walk miles from the nearest parking lot to get to some holes i fish.... from what ive seen on banks, even if i didnt fish and lived on the chag, U bet your pants I would have my property posted. Its sickning that people have to be that way, but all it takes is one person to be stupid to get alot of river locked up!


Ranks right up there with all the property I have lost with outfitters / guides leasing lands for fishing for steelhead in Ohio, PA, and NY!


----------



## fredg53

steelheadBob said:


> did i miss something?


Sorry Bob I highlighted the wrong quote for my comment u are right on

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironfish

Im starting a new movement "occupy river banks' drum circle starts at eleven...A" high bank law" would be nice but wont be happening any time soon when and if it does happen the entire river will be opened up with less fishing pressure on any one section of river.that said I would love to hear from any river bank home owners on the rivers where the states that allow high bank fishing, ie michigan, minnesota .Has the law made a differece in home property value,are the wife/kids still tramatized from seeing some moron pinching a duece by the shed, litter overflowing on there property etc.just wondering how do they survive all the above mentioned insults or are they just resigned to the fact that they bought land on a river and people have a inherent need/deire to see and experience the wonders of nature. with the vast majority of people believing that a piece of paper does not give any one individual the right to deny that! I can hear them drums beating now lol
ironfish


----------



## Snakecharmer

ironfish said:


> Im starting a new movement "occupy river banks' drum circle starts at eleven...A" high bank law" would be nice but wont be happening any time soon when and if it does happen the entire river will be opened up with less fishing pressure on any one section of river.that said I would love to hear from any river bank home owners on the rivers where the states that allow high bank fishing, ie michigan, minnesota .Has the law made a differece in home property value,are the wife/kids still tramatized from seeing some moron pinching a duece by the shed, litter overflowing on there property etc.just wondering how do they survive all the above mentioned insults or are they just resigned to the fact that they bought land on a river and people have a inherent need/deire to see and experience the wonders of nature. with the *vast majority of people believing that a piece of paper does not give any one individual the right to deny that*! I can hear them drums beating now lol
> ironfish


I can see it now. Next a stranger in going to stroll up to my deck and hope he can get a shot at the 12 pt buck that was there early Nov. After all it's not my deer but the state of Ohio's deer and he's a taxpayer so why should he have the right to shoot the deer on private property. Hmmm..


----------



## ironfish

Snakecharmer said:


> I can see it now. Next a stranger in going to stroll up to my deck and hope he can get a shot at the 12 pt buck that was there early Nov. After all it's not my deer but the state of Ohio's deer and he's a taxpayer so why should he have the right to shoot the deer on private property. Hmmm..


 Hmmmm that comparison like apples and asteroids not even in the same star systeml last I checked not many people fly fish off porch decks and if they did i doubt highly anyone would be killed by a errant roll cast lol
ironfish


----------



## ironfish

fredg53 said:


> Look I have no beef with any persons opinion but ok call the police tell them to come get the guys out of the river see what they say myself I like to take a walk with a shotgun of choice in hand and ask them what they are doing but hey I am a hillbilly from WVA thats just how I was taught I dont need any lawman to help me IMO


Hey fredg ask the home owner at the mouth of Arcola how that worked out he shot some i'll use the WVA spelling trasspassing(sic)fool and spent the next five years passing the shower loufa to bubba!% ya all gotta stop watchin them reruns of bonanza lol
ironfish


----------



## I_Shock_Em

steelheader007 said:


> ranks right up there with all the property i have lost with outfitters / guides leasing lands for fishing for steelhead in ohio, pa, and ny!


........+1


----------



## Snakecharmer

ironfish said:


> Hmmmm that comparison like apples and asteroids not even in the same star systeml last I checked not many people fly fish off porch decks and if they did i doubt highly anyone would be killed by a errant roll cast lol
> ironfish


For the fisherman , it would be my dock not deck...LOL


----------



## steelheadBob

ironfish said:


> Hey fredg ask the home owner at the mouth of Arcola how that worked out he shot some i'll use the WVA spelling trasspassing(sic)fool and spent the next five years passing the shower loufa to bubba!% ya all gotta stop watchin them reruns of bonanza lol
> ironfish


I remember that, Is he out yet ????


----------



## Lundfish

ironfish said:


> Hey fredg ask the home owner at the mouth of Arcola how that worked out he shot some i'll use the WVA spelling trasspassing(sic)fool and spent the next five years passing the shower loufa to bubba!% ya all gotta stop watchin them reruns of bonanza lol
> ironfish


And there we have it...well said lol


----------



## fredg53

Yes dock deck same and I have had people have the balls to go on my dock funny how when I decided to do a little bow practice off my Deck to the target next to the Dock and was a little off on my aim the first shot hey I was a little rusty they left without a peep 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer

Just get a kayak and paddle the river. Landowners can't do a thing about that if you're not touching the land.
I used to do it all the time.


----------



## Lundfish

Lewzer said:


> Just get a kayak and paddle the river. Landowners can't do a thing about that if you're not touching the land.
> I used to do it all the time.


I can hear the whining already.


----------



## ironfish

steelheadBob said:


> I remember that, Is he out yet ????


 yah he's out just walks a little funny now and has a stutter.ha


----------



## Mepps3

How much river is public access to fish on Connie that is not private property?


----------



## fredg53

Lewzer said:


> Just get a kayak and paddle the river. Landowners can't do a thing about that if you're not touching the land.
> I used to do it all the time.


You are right on the problem is people actually stand. on the bank or docks I yak fish too and I have never seen a yak or canoe fisherman trash anything 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007

The river has a small amount a public access campared to its over all length! I would say 40% public ask Donnie Beaver he may know ..lol..!


----------



## Mepps3

steelheader007 said:


> The river has a small amount a public access campared to its over all length! I would say 40% public ask Donnie Beaver he may know ..lol..!


According to the DNR access map I don't think 40% is even close. I see one little park.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/conneaut.pdf


----------



## monkfish

Just buy a house on the river with a nice hole in the backyard. Problem solved.


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Just caught up reading this thread! LOL!


----------



## sbreech

I cannot believe there are so many hicks that trash other peoples' properties... Are they so stupid to not realize that what they do is a self-defeating process, eliminating places that they can fish and hunt by the very actions that they perform? It sounds like the north has steelheaders and down here we have catfishermen. But I'm sure it's the same 2 or 3 individuals that do it all over the country that ruin it for everyone...


----------



## steelheader007

Mepps3 said:


> According to the DNR access map I don't think 40% is even close. I see one little park.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/conneaut.pdf


well then never mind ..lol...


----------



## Mepps3

steelheader007 said:


> well then never mind ..lol...


So why is Connie stocked by Ohio?


----------



## Chef T

Soo.. it sounds like we need to start a Steelhead Club. Pool the cash together and buy river front and adjoining road access,lol. Let's start on Connie...


----------



## steelheader007

Mepps3 said:


> So why is Connie stocked by Ohio?


Friend good question I wish they would stop stocking steelhead all together lol!


----------



## fredg53

steelheader007 said:


> Friend good question I wish they would stop stocking steelhead all together lol!


Why would u say that? I see u live in Cinci anyway and from ur past posts never fish up here so why do u care?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish

sbreech said:


> I cannot believe there are so many hicks that trash other peoples' properties... Are they so stupid to not realize that what they do is a self-defeating process, eliminating places that they can fish and hunt by the very actions that they perform? It sounds like the north has steelheaders and down here we have catfishermen. But I'm sure it's the same 2 or 3 individuals that do it all over the country that ruin it for everyone...


Yep thats pretty much how it works. Lowlifes. Same with crappie fishing in marinas. The lowlifes come in, leave their trash lay, and then no one is allowed to fish. When I ask for permission I tell them I will pick up trash if I see it.


----------



## riverhack

Mepps3 said:


> We got to many here to catch to make the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> >YAWN<


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Huge yack fisherman here, but I have a question to go along with this topic. What is the rule on using an anchor or drag chain on private property. I do not really think anyone would nit pick to that extent, but are you actually on their peoperty at this point?


----------



## Lundfish

USMC_Galloway said:


> Huge yack fisherman here, but I have a question to go along with this topic. What is the rule on using an anchor or drag chain on private property. I do not really think anyone would nit pick to that extent, but are you actually on their peoperty at this point?


You're considered on their property at that point by legal definition.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## oarfish

Lundfish said:


> Yep thats pretty much how it works. Lowlifes. Same with crappie fishing in marinas. The lowlifes come in, leave their trash lay, and then no one is allowed to fish. When I ask for permission I tell them I will pick up trash if I see it.


Lundfish, you are a good guy but 2/3 of the masses are trash unfortunately.


----------



## steelheader007

fredg53 said:


> Why would u say that? I see u live in Cinci anyway and from ur past posts never fish up here so why do u care?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Why would I care:

1. I dont like seeing a fishery that is being abused ie like people who fish that bring trash along the river banks and dont take it back home with them.

2. I dont like catching fisherman tresspassing.

3. I dont like seeing donnie Beaver taking away fishing access here in Ohio.

4. When I fish the river access I do have I dont post about it in the open forums. Yes true I do consintrate my fishign expeditions in NY, but thats due to the one river I love the most.

5. Ohio needs a state wide Great Lakes tributary guide licence. Ohio needs to make the fee high to make more money and to deter other from buying it so when you find them guiding illegally you hammer the snot out of them.

6. I also care cause I do not generally fish for steelhead in the spring.

7. I dont like the amount of unregulated guides we have in Ohio! 

so my friend thats why I care.


----------



## viper1

Water can't flow without being on someones property. Pretty simple really. Either get permission,buy your own or learn to walk on water. No ones entitled to someone elses property. I don't care who tells you different. If you think that you are I feel sorry your parents wasn't smart enough to teach you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thephildo0916

viper1 said:


> Water can't flow without being on someones property. Pretty simple really. Either get permission,buy your own or learn to walk on water. No ones entitled to someone elses property. I don't care who tells you different. If you think that you are I feel sorry *your parents wasn't smart enough to teach you.*
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## viper1

Yes serious! Entitlement attitudes suck!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishaholic69

I think the river and bottom should be public but its not so we are just out of luck and can't fish those spots. Now I have gotten into arguments on here before about what is private and what is not. I said something to the effect as if I see no sign i would just fish but that got me screamed at by some on here. oh well. I am lucky the spots I fish are all public and if they aren't they are not posted and noone has ever said anything to me... lol


----------



## thephildo0916

viper1 said:


> Yes serious! Entitlement attitudes suck!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



I agree completely with that.


----------



## Kableguy

Doesn't matter if there are signs or not. Private property is private property. Let's say you have a nice big yard. Can all the neighborhood kids come play backyard football whenever they want without asking your permission? Can I camp out in your backyard? What's the difference?


----------



## Fishaholic69

How does anyone know if its private property if there is no houses around? Does odnr give out a map that shows property lines? You can accidently wander into a place if its not posted. The river looks like a river. I just say if you are that serious about people staying out of your hole then post some signs up. Thank god I don't have people like that around here. I have walked from one access point to another. Even met guys who lived up above on the hill and they never said anything like it was their property.


----------



## Fishaholic69

The only way to fight this injustice would be organize together and take your proposal to your local representatives or further up the chain. Maybe they can get it on the ballot and we can change it! I am sure people who don't have riverfront accommodations out number the greedy ones that do!


----------



## Patricio

steelheader007 said:


> Friend good question I wish they would stop stocking steelhead all together lol!


just not stock nearly as many. back when they stacked far less and you had to work for the fish, the crowds werent there and none of this was an issue. I used to be able to fish the length of big creek waving to the landowners.


----------



## Fishaholic69

My biggest problem with this whole issue is the tax payers of Ohio pay for the stocking of these fish and not every tax payer has the luxury to live right on the river or own a piece of it for themselves. I see the entitlement posts above and agree with that but more on the reasons of who do these people think they are that they think they are the only ones entitled to fish or own a piece of a river that we all helped pay to put fish into? Why should they be able to use it for their own enjoyment only? Everyone pays for these fish therefore everyone should be able to fish the waters or stand on the river bottom. If they disagree then the homeowners along the river should have to pay for everything instead. Tax them more to pay for their own steelhead stockings and see if they have a change of mind. Why use all Ohioans taxpayer money to fund stocking fish if we all are not allowed to fish there?


----------



## Mepps3

Kableguy said:


> Doesn't matter if there are signs or not. Private property is private property. Let's say you have a nice big yard. Can all the neighborhood kids come play backyard football whenever they want without asking your permission? Can I camp out in your backyard? What's the difference?


Why is Connie stocked?


----------



## ironfish

thephildo0916 said:


>


 He could of gone down as one of the true ambassadors of ball busting..lol.. I guess he missed that day in school..... All the hunters/fisherman I know feel the river boundry law as it stands in Ohio sucks big time.If you took a vote here on OGF im sure it would be a landslide in favor of a high water type of law,that said I dont see it happening any time soon so all the law abiding sportsman will have to just respect the law and on a year to year basis watch land that you used to have access to dissappear.
ironfish


----------



## Snakecharmer

viper1 said:


> water can't flow without being on someones property. Pretty simple really. Either get permission,buy your own or learn to walk on water. No ones entitled to someone elses property. I don't care who tells you different. If you think that you are i feel sorry your parents wasn't smart enough to teach you.
> 
> Sent from my droidx using tapatalk


+1..............


----------



## oarfish

Fishaholic69 said:


> My biggest problem with this whole issue is the tax payers of Ohio pay for the stocking of these fish and not every tax payer has the luxury to live right on the river or own a piece of it for themselves. I see the entitlement posts above and agree with that but more on the reasons of who do these people think they are that they think they are the only ones entitled to fish or own a piece of a river that we all helped pay to put fish into? Why should they be able to use it for their own enjoyment only? Everyone pays for these fish therefore everyone should be able to fish the waters or stand on the river bottom. If they disagree then the homeowners along the river should have to pay for everything instead. Tax them more to pay for their own steelhead stockings and see if they have a change of mind. Why use all Ohioans taxpayer money to fund stocking fish if we all are not allowed to fish there?


Many of those landowners are not even fishermenl. They bought the river property way before any stocking program. They have no interest in the stocking program and probably looking at it as wasted taxpayer dollars.
They despise it because it brought unruly hordes onto their previously peaceful land.


----------



## sbreech

I'm all for private property, but the same land owners that don't want to share their publicly-maintained stream with the public would be the first to cry to the government to "fix the problem with taxpayer money" if the river bed took a dramatic change (they change over time) or the climate changed dramatically causing major floods and washing out their basements and first floors.


----------



## Mepps3

riverhack said:


> Mepps3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got to many here to catch to make the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> >YAWN<
> 
> 
> 
> Stop yawning...your making me tired. My arms hurt after this weekend. This 31 inch was the highlight
Click to expand...


----------



## Chef T

Patricio said:


> just not stock nearly as many. back when they stacked far less and you had to work for the fish, the crowds werent there and none of this was an issue. I used to be able to fish the length of big creek waving to the landowners.


Good times my friend. I remember having river access on a LOT of rivers, but the law of averages and idiots ruined it all. I saw it coming after they switched to the Manistee strain..but much like the fish, I've adjusted and still have my pictures from the good ol' days.


----------



## fredg53

Snakecharmer said:


> +1..............


+ 1000000 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman

Steelhead fishing is getting as bad as hunting these days.....heard of steelhead fisherman buying up land now to guide on. My friend had a gun pulled on him in ohio for fishing one of these fishing guide properties. It was previously owned by a couple that let him fish there and did not know it changed hands. Unfortunantly we are in the middle of "i have a big wallet so screw the little guy."


----------



## oarfish

sbreech said:


> I'm all for private property, but the same land owners that don't want to share their publicly-maintained stream with the public would be the first to cry to the government to "fix the problem with taxpayer money" if the river bed took a dramatic change (they change over time) or the climate changed dramatically causing major floods and washing out their basements and first floors.


I don't think that your "all mighty government" is even able to change the river flow. And the river folks know that. You might be giving them too much credit.


----------



## steelheader007

Carpman said:


> Steelhead fishing is getting as bad as hunting these days.....heard of steelhead fisherman buying up land now to guide on. My friend had a gun pulled on him in ohio for fishing one of these fishing guide properties. It was previously owned by a couple that let him fish there and did not know it changed hands. Unfortunantly we are in the middle of "i have a big wallet so screw the little guy."


Check your pm's my friend


----------



## ironfish

Carpman said:


> Steelhead fishing is getting as bad as hunting these days.....heard of steelhead fisherman buying up land now to guide on. My friend had a gun pulled on him in ohio for fishing one of these fishing guide properties. It was previously owned by a couple that let him fish there and did not know it changed hands. Unfortunantly we are in the middle of "i have a big wallet so screw the little guy."


 These wannabe tough guys make me laugh, really threatening someones life with a gun because there on your riverbank fishing its a minor misdemeanor a parking ticket for christ's sake, why dont you just march up and down the street by some expired parking meters and blast a few caps in someone's azz who went over there time limit...on a lighter note managed to pick up a couple of steelies on some public water this sat! life is good..lol..
ironfish


----------



## yonderfishin

Fishaholic69 said:


> My biggest problem with this whole issue is the tax payers of Ohio pay for the stocking of these fish and not every tax payer has the luxury to live right on the river or own a piece of it for themselves. I see the entitlement posts above and agree with that but more on the reasons of who do these people think they are that they think they are the only ones entitled to fish or own a piece of a river that we all helped pay to put fish into? Why should they be able to use it for their own enjoyment only? Everyone pays for these fish therefore everyone should be able to fish the waters or stand on the river bottom. If they disagree then the homeowners along the river should have to pay for everything instead. Tax them more to pay for their own steelhead stockings and see if they have a change of mind. Why use all Ohioans taxpayer money to fund stocking fish if we all are not allowed to fish there?


This topic has been discussed in a few other threads , with the same people on both sides of the debate 

I agree with your post , and I think the money used to stock the rivers as well as tax dollars to maintain the river and water quality are some big reasons why federal law says the river bed belongs to everybody. States like Ohio and others feel state law trumps federal so they disregard it. But for all the talk of land owners having their property trashed by careless fishermen , its just paranoia. Would it be nice to own the river and the ground beneath it exclusively and not let anybody use it ? Sure it would , no denying that , but if there is any trashing or littering going on , it would be IN the water only , which happens anyway and then winds up downstream , if Ohio law were changed ( or they decided to go by federal law like they should ) , the river bank and surrounding property would still be private and off limits so the actual property owned by the landowner would still be protected , thats why I say its paranoia. Yeah they do have a sweet deal , the state stocks and maintains what landowners see as their own private river , and they dont even have to let anybody else use it , no matter how you look at it thats misuse of state funds and taxpayer money and just wrong. But what can ya do , it is what it is.

The question is asked , "would YOU want to pay a lot of money for a piece of riverside property only to have fishermen come through and do what they do ? " ,... well thats just the way it is , maybe you shouldnt be allowed to buy the river ,..maybe you got ripped off in the long run if they ever decide to change it ,.....maybe you should be required to accept people fishing "your" stretch of river in order to buy the property , maybe picking up a little trash is your responsibility for owning the land just as it is anywhere else river or not. Both sides have good points but only one addresses the rights of people who have paid for the fish and management of the waterway , without which the river would be a dead lifeless trickle of polluted water that nobody would want to live near......that I believe is has more weight than any other point.


----------



## Fishaholic69

yonderfishin said:


> This topic has been discussed in a few other threads , with the same people on both sides of the debate
> 
> I agree with your post , and I think the money used to stock the rivers as well as tax dollars to maintain the river and water quality are some big reasons why federal law says the river bed belongs to everybody. States like Ohio and others feel state law trumps federal so they disregard it. But for all the talk of land owners having their property trashed by careless fishermen , its just paranoia. Would it be nice to own the river and the ground beneath it exclusively and not let anybody use it ? Sure it would , no denying that , but if there is any trashing or littering going on , it would be IN the water only , which happens anyway and then winds up downstream , if Ohio law were changed ( or they decided to go by federal law like they should ) , the river bank and surrounding property would still be private and off limits so the actual property owned by the landowner would still be protected , thats why I say its paranoia. Yeah they do have a sweet deal , the state stocks and maintains what landowners see as their own private river , and they dont even have to let anybody else use it , no matter how you look at it thats misuse of state funds and taxpayer money and just wrong. But what can ya do , it is what it is.
> 
> The question is asked , "would YOU want to pay a lot of money for a piece of riverside property only to have fishermen come through and do what they do ? " ,... well thats just the way it is , maybe you shouldnt be allowed to buy the river ,..maybe you got ripped off in the long run if they ever decide to change it ,.....maybe you should be required to accept people fishing "your" stretch of river in order to buy the property , maybe picking up a little trash is your responsibility for owning the land just as it is anywhere else river or not. Both sides have good points but only one addresses the rights of people who have paid for the fish and management of the waterway , without which the river would be a dead lifeless trickle of polluted water that nobody would want to live near......that I believe is has more weight than any other point.


Technically if the law was changed like Michigan's you wouldn't be on their property. As long as you stood in the water. You would be in the public stream  I am against people who litter also so don't get me wrong. I don't own any land on the river but it still makes me mad when I see trash laying around. everything I take with me leaves with me. But you can't hold every fisherman responsible for the few who do litter or break the law.


----------



## yonderfishin

Fishaholic69 said:


> Technically if the law was changed like Michigan's you wouldn't be on their property. As long as you stood in the water. You would be in the public stream  I am against people who litter also so don't get me wrong. I don't own any land on the river but it still makes me mad when I see trash laying around. everything I take with me leaves with me. But you can't hold every fisherman responsible for the few who do litter or break the law.


Yep , not all that different from living on a public road , but with less problems because fewer people use it. 

Its a dead issue though unless a large group of us take it to state court , then its possible for changes to be made but without that I dont see any changes in the near future. Even if it did go to court it could backfire and the state decide to cut back on stocking or not do it at all as a way to appease a court ruling and save money at the same time. Not that it would be a logical outcome but you just never know these days.


----------



## monkfish

Fishaholic69 said:


> My biggest problem with this whole issue is the tax payers of Ohio pay for the stocking of these fish and not every tax payer has the luxury to live right on the river or own a piece of it for themselves. I see the entitlement posts above and agree with that but more on the reasons of who do these people think they are that they think they are the only ones entitled to fish or own a piece of a river that we all helped pay to put fish into? Why should they be able to use it for their own enjoyment only? Everyone pays for these fish therefore everyone should be able to fish the waters or stand on the river bottom. If they disagree then the homeowners along the river should have to pay for everything instead. Tax them more to pay for their own steelhead stockings and see if they have a change of mind. Why use all Ohioans taxpayer money to fund stocking fish if we all are not allowed to fish there?


I agree with this.


----------



## Snakecharmer

monkfish said:


> I agree with this.





Fishaholic69 said:


> My biggest problem with this whole issue is the tax payers of Ohio pay for the stocking of these fish and not every tax payer has the luxury to live right on the river or own a piece of it for themselves. I see the entitlement posts above and agree with that but more on the reasons of who do these people think they are that they think they are the only ones entitled to fish or own a piece of a river that we all helped pay to put fish into? Why should they be able to use it for their own enjoyment only? Everyone pays for these fish therefore everyone should be able to fish the waters or stand on the river bottom. If they disagree then the homeowners along the river should have to pay for everything instead. Tax them more to pay for their own steelhead stockings and see if they have a change of mind. Why use all Ohioans taxpayer money to fund stocking fish if we all are not allowed to fish there?


Just think how the nonfisherman taxpayer feels about steelhead stocking...They are paying to fund your leisure activity. To paraphrase:

My biggest problem with this whole issue is the tax payers of Ohio pay for the stocking of these fish and not every tax payer wants to fish. I see the entitlement posts above and agree with that but more on the reasons of who do these people think they are that they think they take my tax monney to buy fish for some fisherman.I like to garden, why doesn't the state buy me flowers and tomatoe plants?Why should they be able to use it for their own enjoyment only?
Just kidding but wanted to add a different perspective.


----------



## fredg53

Some people don't drive but they pay for roads some people don't work and they get free food and free health care 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish

fredg53 said:


> Some people don't drive but they pay for roads some people don't work and they get free food and free health care
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm all about a flat tax and lower taxes


----------



## Lundfish

Mepps3 said:


> riverhack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop yawning...your making me tired. My arms hurt after this weekend. This 31 inch was the highlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal with the Bluetooth headset? Does that help catch more fish? Will a headcam help too?
> 
> Not tryin to be a smart a....well maybe a little. That is a pig in the photo so I am jealous (officially)! Probably got on a pin I'm guessing.
Click to expand...


----------



## viper1

Well I fish. But I would be against stocking a river on my property if it mentioned people could trespass. My land isn't posted at this time but soon may be. I have some trailers below my property that's filled with older people. They tend to like to walk along the backside of my property. So I normal cut a 6' path from theirs thru mine and a few neighbor fri ds to make this possible. Well worked good for a few years. Now things are coming up missing. Property is getting damaged. Trash every where that I end up taking 
care of. And i've had two brush fires setting too. Now why would I be open to letting people on my property?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishaholic69

viper1 said:


> Well I fish. But I would be against stocking a river on my property if it mentioned people could trespass. My land isn't posted at this time but soon may be. I have some trailers below my property that's filled with older people. They tend to like to walk along the backside of my property. So I normal cut a 6' path from theirs thru mine and a few neighbor fri ds to make this possible. Well worked good for a few years. Now things are coming up missing. Property is getting damaged. Trash every where that I end up taking
> care of. And i've had two brush fires setting too. Now why would I be open to letting people on my property?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You should confront the people and tell them not to litter. Don't take it out on all the fisherman. Believe it or not some people have respect and decency. They just want to catch fish and admire the scenery. I myself am one to clean up if I see trash laying around. I seen a guy around my spot that leaves a trash bag for all to put stuff in. He doesn't even fish but cleans up. I don't know about most who post here but I enjoy our rivers! Not even catching fish! Just viewing and taking pictures of the nature and the wildlife and all those things makes my day. I love nature in general. Its all we have left to remind us of the days before man tainted the earth! The way the world is going nowadays the top few are getting richer and the rest of us are footing the bills. The last thing I want to see is all the river property bought up for the so called "entitled" to enjoy for themselves! We need to keep the rivers and lakes public for everyone to enjoy. That way our kids can grow up and learn how to fish and carry on the traditions!


----------



## steelheader007

Lundfish said:


> Mepps3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal with the Bluetooth headset? Does that help catch more fish? Will a headcam help too?
> 
> Not tryin to be a smart a....well maybe a little. That is a pig in the photo so I am jealous (officially)! Probably got on a pin I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant resist.. but he has to be hands free due to his busy hands..lol...
Click to expand...


----------



## oarfish

Fishaholic69 said:


> You should confront the people and tell them not to litter. Don't take it out on all the fisherman. Believe it or not some people have respect and decency. They just want to catch fish and admire the scenery. I myself am one to clean up if I see trash laying around. I seen a guy around my spot that leaves a trash bag for all to put stuff in. He doesn't even fish but cleans up. I don't know about most who post here but I enjoy our rivers! Not even catching fish! Just viewing and taking pictures of the nature and the wildlife and all those things makes my day. I love nature in general. Its all we have left to remind us of the days before man tainted the earth! The way the world is going nowadays the top few are getting richer and the rest of us are footing the bills. The last thing I want to see is all the river property bought up for the so called "entitled" to enjoy for themselves! We need to keep the rivers and lakes public for everyone to enjoy. That way our kids can grow up and learn how to fish and carry on the traditions!


You can move to Cuba where there is no privet property.
Nothing personal against you, but you sound like a young idealistic guy, probably a college graduate. Are you concerned about the liability part of the equation? If someone falls or get injured on a middle class persons property there will be a few rich lawyers reaping the benefits of the democrat laws like leaches. They are "protecting the disadvantaged" and the poor.


----------



## viper1

Fishaholic69 said:


> You should confront the people and tell them not to litter. Don't take it out on all the fisherman. Believe it or not some people have respect and decency. They just want to catch fish and admire the scenery. I myself am one to clean up if I see trash laying around. I seen a guy around my spot that leaves a trash bag for all to put stuff in. He doesn't even fish but cleans up. I don't know about most who post here but I enjoy our rivers! Not even catching fish! Just viewing and taking pictures of the nature and the wildlife and all those things makes my day. I love nature in general. Its all we have left to remind us of the days before man tainted the earth! The way the world is going nowadays the top few are getting richer and the rest of us are footing the bills. The last thing I want to see is all the river property bought up for the so called "entitled" to enjoy for themselves! We need to keep the rivers and lakes public for everyone to enjoy. That way our kids can grow up and learn how to fish and carry on the traditions!



Well I'm guessing you either don't own property or you live in the city. But if I could warn or catch these slobs I would. I don't get money from any where but my self so no one foots my bills. I do this for people because I enjoy making people happy. But its people that cause these opinions. Private property belongs to the people that work and buy it. Not to any self entitled people. I share because I want to. But if pushed will ban all but friends. This country use to be open property but not no more. You want to stock or not stock is up to the people. But stocking a river entitles people to nothing.


----------



## reo

Snakecharmer said:


> Just think how the nonfisherman taxpayer feels about steelhead stocking...They are paying to fund your leisure activity. To paraphrase:
> 
> My biggest problem with this whole issue is the tax payers of Ohio pay for the stocking of these fish and not every tax payer wants to fish. I see the entitlement posts above and agree with that but more on the reasons of who do these people think they are that they think they take my tax monney to buy fish for some fisherman.I like to garden, why doesn't the state buy me flowers and tomatoe plants?Why should they be able to use it for their own enjoyment only?
> Just kidding but wanted to add a different perspective.


Really? The stocking of fish is paid for by license sales. The "nonfisherman taxpayer" is not paying to fund the stocking of steelhead. I can see both sides to the debate but perhaps the points made should be factual.


----------



## Snakecharmer

reo said:


> Really? The stocking of fish is paid for by license sales. The "nonfisherman taxpayer" is not paying to fund the stocking of steelhead. I can see both sides to the debate but perhaps the points made should be factual.


Sorry REO. Fishaholic69 was the poster who mentioned the fish were paid by taxpayers. I was paraphrasing his post. Sorry about the confusion and thanks for the clarification..


----------



## reo

Snakecharmer said:


> Sorry REO. Fishaholic69 was the poster who mentioned the fish were paid by taxpayers. I was paraphrasing his post. Sorry about the confusion and thanks for the clarification..


It's all good and my appoligies as well. I missed the Fishaholic69 post.


----------



## Mepps3

Lundfish said:


> Mepps3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal with the Bluetooth headset? Does that help catch more fish? Will a headcam help too?
> 
> Not tryin to be a smart a....well maybe a little. That is a pig in the photo so I am jealous (officially)! Probably got on a pin I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Got on a pin and got video of it. I where a bluetooth for many reasons and besides a smartphone cost to much to drop in the water.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lundfish

Mepps3 said:


> Lundfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got on a pin and got video of it. I where a bluetooth for many reasons and besides a smartphone cost to much to drop in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the fish. I was just messen with ya.
> 
> Got you on the smartphone. I already destroyed one iphone this year by getting it wet. That wasn't a happy day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fishaholic69

oarfish said:


> You can move to Cuba where there is no privet property.
> Nothing personal against you, but you sound like a young idealistic guy, probably a college graduate. Are you concerned about the liability part of the equation? If someone falls or get injured on a middle class persons property there will be a few rich lawyers reaping the benefits of the democrat laws like leaches. They are "protecting the disadvantaged" and the poor.


Once again this is not talking about current laws. Now its trespassing but you would not be on their property if the law was changed. you would be in the public river and about the taxpayer thing posted above. I just meant all people pay for the rivers and fish! Not just the land owners! The tax payers pay for the rivers upkeep and the license pays for the stocking. Still not all people who pay for a license own property on the river. I just say the rivers should not be owned privately. Its just not fair. I don't know what this has to do with the poor and moving to cuba tho. This has to do with all of us fisherman rich or poor! Not just some greedy landowner who wants to keep America's beauty all to themselves!


----------



## FISNFOOL

Fishaholic69 said:


> Its just not fair. This has to do with all of us fisherman rich or poor! Not just some greedy landowner who wants to keep America's beauty all to themselves!


What is not fair or greedy about someone that owns land along and under a river?

Ever see all the trash left at public access fishing areas?

I'm glad the law is the way it is. Just cause a river runs through or along side a property, does not give guys like you the right to trespass. As a land owner people own the mineral rights for things below ground too. So what is wrong with owning the land below the water flowing across their property. Grow up.

I do not think it is fair to be called names like greedy by those like you ignorant of the responsibilities of property ownership. We are all not the so called rich. I worked hard for the land I own. What is fair about people like you wanting to take that land under eminent domain.

And we do not want to keep Americas Beauty all to ourselves. We pay the same taxes you do to allow the PUBLIC and NATIONAL PARKS to exist. GO USE THEM. And stop insulting people that worked hard for what they own. It's called real-estate. No different than the home and land owned by anyone else.


----------



## steelheadBob

And with all (93 post later) we can sit here and go back and forth on this matter till everyones jaws break, but the matter is, the law is the law, try to obey by it, if you dont like it, then just dont sit here and complain about it, do something.
And the rivers are coming back down, so lets all try to get sum fishin in this weekend. And Happy Holidays.


----------

